# Dirty Tank?



## jalbrecht45 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have had my tank set up and running for almost 3 months now and just recently i am noticing that my substrate is becoming very dirty when i syphon it when i would to do water changes. This has not been like this forever but has just started the past 2-3 weeks. i have three 2.5 inch piranha in a 55 gal. tank. my filter is recommended for a 55-70 gal. tank. I know i need a little more filtration but i am not sure why this has just started to become a problem. My substrate is slightly bigger than pea size. I think this could have something to do with the problem because it is so big. Any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Its poop and as your fish eat and grow they poop more. This is why it is important to gravel vac your substrate each and every week, we all do it


----------



## jalbrecht45 (Jan 8, 2012)

Alright because I was wondering if my filter wasn't working correctly or there just wasnt enough. And I don't want my ammonia levels to rise either. I also started feeding them nightclrawlers( which they love) and I thought that might have something to do with it


----------

